# JFrame modal machen?



## rapthor (7. Feb 2005)

Kann man ein JFrame modal machen? Ich rufe eines aus einem anderen JFrame auf und möchte nicht, dass man es offen lassen kann, um weiterzuarbeiten.


----------



## meez (7. Feb 2005)

Nein nur JDialog...


----------



## rapthor (7. Feb 2005)

Kann man dann wenigstens das "Verkleinern-Symbol" aus dem JFrame rausnehmen und das Schließen-Kreuz so lassen wie es ist?
Dann würde ich nämlich einen MouseListener hinzufügen und bei Klick schließen lassen.


----------



## Beni (7. Feb 2005)

Nein, das "Verkleinern-Symbol" wird nicht mehr von Swing oder AWT dargestellt, es kommt direkt "aus dem System" -> kein Zugriff.

Benutz ein JDialog :wink:


----------

